

Apple: Update on National Security and Law Enforcement Orders - smoser
http://www.apple.com/pr/pdf/140127upd_nat_sec_and_law_enf_orders.pdf

======
bobisme
Does this mean that because the previous statement, "Apple has never received
an order under Section 215 of the USA Patriot Act," is missing, that they have
received at least one order?

------
GioM
I wonder what the equivalent report from google would look like.

~~~
tuxracer
[https://www.google.com/transparencyreport/userdatarequests/U...](https://www.google.com/transparencyreport/userdatarequests/US/)

